# LOAH is 32



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday LOAH!!










Hope you have a great day.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have a very Happy Birthday LOAH. Sure hope your fishing area is treating you mighty fine on your day!!! --\O 

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday LOAH !

-*|*-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you! I'm just about to leave for a great day on the ice.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MERRY CHRISTMAS LOAH! Hope you have an awesome/warm! day on the ice!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! And good luck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Thank you! I'm just about to leave for a great day on the ice.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


 We figured that! Have a great birthday!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Man, I kinda wish my birthday was in winter to spend it on the ice. Can't think of a better way...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loah! I'll bet even at 32 you can still write your name in the snow! ;-)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a great Birthday LOAH.
Thank you for all that you contribute to the Forum,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a awesome day. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Unfortunately, the fish weren't cooperating today. 1 fish all day. :| 

Oh well, I got out with a good friend and they got a few.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

